# Aquabid Betta



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

This fishy made me lol. If I bought him I would name him Joker (like from Batman) because of his black "lipstick"


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Why so serious? XD


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lol! You should give Joker a new home!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

I WANT HIM!! he's sooooo pretty!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Haha, that's cool XD I love those movies, especially the Dark Knight. 

I think you should give him a new home, too. XD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

YAY! Another Batman fan! xD [/geekmoment]

LOL, you should TOTALLY get him!! xD Hes the perfect Joker!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

wow he's amazing!!! omg his face! too cute


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He's stunning!! Love the name too  I love the Dark Knight


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

he scares me. i fell like he's lookin at me thinkin "ima kill you, heheheee"...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thailand is no place for him because of low security, he needs a new high security fish room...preferably mine hehehe.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Uh oh, MrV is back to stealing bettas! lol Everyone lock your doors!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Uh oh, MrV is back to stealing bettas! lol Everyone lock your doors!


 ssshhh don't tell anyone hehe.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

Please don't tempt me  My mom would shoot me, literally lol. I have a zoo already (15 with fur, 4 with scales) and have promised her no more animals lol But I REALLY would love to have him 

ETA: Look at this guy *drools*


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

And this guy too 










k I'm done before I get myself into trouble


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

LOL! I know how you feel! XD I just don't have room for more than one! >.< Unless I cycle and split my 5 gallon.... But I want him to have all that room to himself! =]

Aquabid why must you tempt us so? =P


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

lol. I plan on getting a 15 gallon and splitting it 4 ways (almost 4 gallons a peice!) then either turning my 5 gallon into a teeny sorority or keeping it split and getting 2 more bettas


----------

